# I have a hard time keeping my heels down!



## HunterEq95 (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a very high arch in my foot, and for some reason this seems to make it very difficult for me to get my heels down and keep them down. Most of the time my feet just look level or my toes look more down. I have tried shortening and shortening my stirrups to no avail. I have also been out of instruction (I've been doing pretty much nothing but leisure riding) for the past 8 1/2 years as well, so I'm hoping I've just formed a bad habit. Does anyone else have this issue and what has helped you? Thank you!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Two pointing and turning the toes out. 
Two pointing trains you to sink down and not grip, turning the toes out puts your calf on and puts your ankle in a better position to flex.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

A video of yourself riding will tell much more than just this small description. there could be a variety of things influencing your position overall.


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

^ All of the above!  

I would add that human conformation also influences the amount of "heel down" one achieves. You can't really stretch tendons and such. Some riders can do that over extension of the ankle just fine while others barely can get the heel lower than the ball. I did that stretch where you stand on a stair and really sink your heel down while balancing. It's great for balance and a good stretch!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Have you done exercises when you're not riding? The best one is where you stand on a step on your toes and push your heels down as far as you can. Hold for a few seconds, keeping them there longer and longer each time. 

Are your heels not going down all the time or just at certain gaits? As an adult re-learner, I find I can push my heels down at the walk, but when I start to trot, they come up again. This is because I am using the stirrups to push myself up when I'm posting (which I'm not supposed to do!). Some stirrup-less work can help with that. It's torture, but it really helps! 

Also, sometimes the saddle doesn't put your legs in the correct position - I'm very short and often, the stirrup bars are too far forward for my legs which results in a chair position. When your legs aren't in the right position, nothing else will be.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I was also going to ask about your leg position. It's possible that your problem stems from the leg or even hip.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Heels down is a balance, not a measurement. If your weight is flowing uninterrupted into your heels, then whatever "down" that gives is down enough. It is about where your weight flows, not something were XX degrees of slant is good. I don't know if it is current teaching, but the cavalry taught having a flexible heel act as a spring.

That worked for me in Australian saddles. I ride a western saddle, but that isn't quite the same thing as truly riding western. I haven't had any lessons.
---------------------------------------------------------------
From Littauer's Common Sense Horsemanship:

4) Then the stirrups will come directly under the body and the rider can at will stand in them as he would on the floor.

When doing this I felt that were the horse to be suddenly withdrawn from under me and my body lowered in that same position to the ground I would find myself standing on the ground, squarely on both my heels.

5) Put part of your weight in the stirrup and, pulling your heels down, feel as if the weight in the stirrups actually went into the heels.

When this happened the muscles of my calf stretched while those in the thigh contracted- this made my leg hard and I was able to grip the saddle more strongly....

...11) For better gripping and in order to bring the upper calf in contact with the saddle:- a) keep your toes open about 30 degrees...The three hinges [hip, knee, heel] ...are completely free in their motions, just as free as the ball bearings in some highly sensitive and well greased machine...If anything were to happen, the rider in a split second would have a very strong position by stiffening from the waist down-thighs, knees, calves will then grip strongly- but while just walking quietly the rider relies mostly on his balance. To see whether he is really in balance with the horse, the rider should try the following experiment; without increase in inclination in his torso and without any lurching up or forward he rises slightly in his stirrups and stays up while the horse walks, without toppling forward or collapsing backwards. The rider's weight is then supported by the stirrups, and this attitude is given stability by the tension in the three springs...This incidentally, is also the rider's position during the upward beat of the posting trot and at the gallop...


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

> I don't know if it is current teaching


Most definitely current teaching. I watched 176 rounds of the ASPCA Maclay* class yesterday with George Morris commentating. George pointed out every rider without their heels down.


To the OP: Commonsense Horsemanship is a great book, but it is outdated when it comes to a more modern position. 

The ASPCA Maclay Finals* continues today at 1pm on https://eqsports.net/


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

“Heels down” is a good general concept. Telling children to keep their heels down, for example, can prevent their feet from slipping through the stirrups. However, thoughtless adherence to the heels down principal can lead to unintended consequences.

When a rider is relaxed with the balls of his feet on the stirrups, gravity should both keep the rider’s feet on the stirrups and draw the unsupported heels lower if there are no physical limitations to prevent this. Raised heels may be a sign that the rider is clinging to the horse with his legs creating unnecessary muscular tension. But forcing one’s heels down can lead to similar unnecessary muscular tension. For example, gravity will draw a relaxed rider’s toes lower than the heels if the rider is riding without stirrups.

We should always consider the reason we are told to do certain things. We should also consider when exceptions may apply.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

also, heels down is for hunters/jumpers. in dressage, it is not really emphasized. it is more of a flat foot, . just not heels up, as TXhorseman said.

I have no training in H/J, and find it really hard to keep that super heels down position. but, I also really admire the amazingly solid seat of a good hunter/jumper rider. they deal with all kinds of sudden changes that would unseat me just like that!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Watching the continuation of the Maclay Finals today and listening to George's commentary, he had some good lines. One of them was if you can't keep your heels down you need hours of two-point. I agree and have recommended a two-point on this board.

Of course, to be able to do a proper two-point you would need to shorten your stirrups if you are riding dressage length.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> also, heels down is for hunters/jumpers. in dressage, it is not really emphasized. it is more of a flat foot, . just not heels up, as TXhorseman said.


If heels down has not been emphasized to novice riders learning basic position, then their trainers are teaching incorrectly. A high level rider in any discipline is going to develop a personal style, but basics are basics. 

The USEF Rules for Dressage do not say flat foot, it says heels should be the lowest point. 



From the USEF rule book, Dressage Rules:

DR117 The Position and Aids of the Rider
1. All the movements should be obtained with imperceptible aids and without apparent effort of the rider. The rider should be well-balanced, elastic, sitting deep in the center of the saddle, smoothly absorbing the movement of the horse with his loins and hips, supple thighs with the legs steady and stretched well down. *The heels should be the lowest point. *The upper part of the body should be tall and supple. The contact should be independent from the rider’s seat. The hands should be carried steadily close together, with the thumb as the highest point and a straight line from the supple elbow through the hand to the horse’s mouth. The elbows should be close to the body. All of these criteria enable the rider to follow the movements of the horse smoothly and freely.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

What helps me keep my heels down is wiggling my toes. Helps to relax. I know it sounds weird, but it helps! Also riding with no stirrups can help too, to really stretch your leg down.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sometimes it helps people to think "TOES UP" instead (rather than heels down). 

;-)

Like anything, if you've formed a bad habit, it just takes time, physical conditioning, and mental focus to start a new habit.


----------

